# Suicide Search



## Mari (Feb 15, 2007)

H! I am looking for very specific people and possibly some suggestions and ideas from anyone who reads this. I would like to speak with anyone who has lost a loved one to suicide through any form of coercion such as bullying, pro-suicide websites, anorexia web sites, food fad sites, or any other means. Although I know of people in various countries I am having trouble making contact with any of them. I am particularily interested in anyone in Canada who would like to talk with me on this. I still get confused on the computer but hopefully with some help I can figure out how to have one on one conversations. I would like to give more information but for now I would just like to see what kind of response I get from this request. Mari!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 15, 2007)

Mari:

This was originally posted in a private section of this forum. I've moved it to a public section where you may receive more replies.


----------



## HA (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello Mari,

I have not experienced this kind of loss personally and only know family members who have lost loved ones through illness related suicides.

One suggestion might be to phone the Canadian Center for Suicide Prevention and ask them if they know of any support groups that may have people with these experiences attending. Here is their website
http://www.suicideinfo.ca/csp/go.aspx?tabid=77

I'm thinking that attending any support group for family and friends of those who have died by suicide may be the place to find someone. Especially if this is a personal experience for you.

Wishing you well.
http://www.suicideinfo.ca/csp/go.aspx?tabid=77


----------



## Mari (Feb 16, 2007)

H! Thank-you for the response which I think is helpful not only for myself but for others as well. This is personal which makes it all the more difficult. There is so much secrecy surrounding suicide that getting answers from people is sometimes very difficult. Various support groups have been extremely helpful but not regarding aiding and abetting suicide. Of the many, many people I have spoken with over the past year only a few had heard of pro-anorexia groups and only one person had even heard of pro-suicide groups. Rather than getting help I have had to be the educator which in some ways is helpful. It is difficult to get help with a problem that counsellors and therapists are not even aware exists. I am hoping that if I can talk with other survivors that it might help me. Mari


----------

